# Awarded an Opus X



## UCFTAC (Sep 23, 2011)

The UC Fine Tobacco Appreciation Club gave two members the Opus X award. One of them is Dave (known here as Mr. Dave).


----------



## kozzman555 (Sep 10, 2011)

That's awesome! Congrats Mr. Dave! You better enjoy that!


----------



## ShortFuse (Jun 6, 2011)

Congratulations to Dave on his newly discovered accolades!


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2011)

Congratulations Dave!


----------



## Mr. Dave (Aug 16, 2011)

Yeah, thanks to Rob I got one of the best surprises I've ever had. The OpusX was INCREDIBLE and an amazing gift from Rob. We hold smokeouts for the UC Fine Tobacco club every Sunday, and this was such a nice surprise. Thanks so much Rob!


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2011)

I've been curious about them, but still being a cigar noob I figure that I wouldn't be able to fully appreciate one yet


----------



## Gronk Bronson (Jun 16, 2011)

A PerfeXion #4?? Congrats Dave!! It's a great smoke.


----------



## UCFTAC (Sep 23, 2011)

Mr. Dave said:


> Yeah, thanks to Rob I got one of the best surprises I've ever had. The OpusX was INCREDIBLE and an amazing gift from Rob. We hold smokeouts for the UC Fine Tobacco club every Sunday, and this was such a nice surprise. Thanks so much Rob!


You more than deserve it. I only acted upon the gratitude of the entire club. I suppose you could even consider it the club's first bomb haha

Also, it was worth it just to see your reaction mg:


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

Sure beats a bumper sticker.
:cb


----------



## vish11418 (May 15, 2012)

what kind of opus x was it?


----------



## cavscout98 (Apr 14, 2012)

Congrats Dave!


----------

